#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Далай-лама. Исследование природы реальности

## Dechen Norzang

Вышла книга с комментарием Далай-ламы XIV на тексты Нагарджуны и Цонкапы "Исследование природы реальности"

Новосибирск: Дже Цонкапа, 2015
60 x 84 1/16, 1000 экз., 158 стр., твердый переплет 
Под редакцией И. Тарбастаевой

В книге представлены коренные тексты Нагарджуны «Хвала Будде, превзошедшему мир» и Дже Цонкапы «Хвала Будде за его учение о взаимозависимости». Оба сочинения описывают высшую природу реальности.

Вашему вниманию также предлагается комментарий Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV на эти труды, дарованный в мае 2008 г. в Великобритании, в котором раскрывается смысл конечного логического анализа — постижение великой взаимозависимости всех явлений и невозможность их истинного, независимого существования. Согласно учению Будды, такое глубинное видение реальности является причиной освобождения от страданий.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/product/13385

----------

Гошка (13.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

А можно ли поинтересоваться: эта книга не была ли случайно составлена по видеоучениям ЕС Далай-ламы, которые были выложены на сайте www.savetibet.ru? С тем же самым заголовком? Если это так, согласованы ли все копирайты с savetibet.ru и переводчиком? Если нет, не воровство ли это случайно?

Кроме как "под редакцией И.Тарбастаевой" больше ничего там не видим.

P.S. Изд-во "Дже Цонкапа", в основном издающее книги геше Тинлея, уже зарекомендовало себя как изд-во, также без спроса переиздающее книги Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, хотя правила гласят, что разрешение переводчика надо спрашивать, для приличия хотя бы!

----------


## Dechen Norzang

На сайте издательства есть контакты лиц причастных к издательской деятельности: http://jetsonkhapa.ru/team.html 
В частности, там есть контакт расшифровщика лекций Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы 14.

----------


## Нико

> На сайте издательства есть контакты лиц причастных к издательской деятельности: http://jetsonkhapa.ru/team.html 
> В частности, там есть контакт расшифровщика лекций Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы 14.


Там нет ничего конкретного. Зайдите на сайт www.savetibet.ru и там всё увидите, и возможно, что-то откроется))). Мне известно, кто был расшифровщиком, переводчиком и редактором этих лекций).

----------


## Dechen Norzang

Я вижу, что перевод: Майя Малыгина http://savetibet.ru/2013/05/25/dalai...teachings.html 
Расшифровка тоже ваша работа?

----------

Georgiy (14.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

To Liza Lyolina: Так что там в выходных данных написано-то?

----------


## Нико

> Я вижу, что перевод: Майя Малыгина http://savetibet.ru/2013/05/25/dalai...teachings.html 
> Расшифровка тоже ваша работа?


Да, и расшифровка тоже. На сейвтибете всё правильно. Но как в книге, мне пока не удалось понять.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> To Liza Lyolina: Так что там в выходных данных написано-то?


Ничего не написано, кроме того, что мы на сайте указали...

----------


## Нико

> Ничего не написано, кроме того, что мы на сайте указали...


Вот и я об этом... Воровство же. А savetibet там тоже не указан???

----------


## Dechen Norzang

Нико, увы, на вас копирайт не распространился, да собственно вы там и не упомянуты.)

----------


## Фил

> Нико, увы, на вас копирайт не распространился, да собственно вы там и не упомянуты.)


Замечательно  :Frown:

----------

Нико (12.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, увы, на вас копирайт не распространился, да собственно вы там и не упомянуты.)


Копирайт не распространился даже на фонд "Сохраним Тибет!", молчу уже обо мне. Сейчас напишу в этот фонд, и безнаказанно это не пройдёт.

----------


## Фил

> Копирайт не распространился даже на фонд "Сохраним Тибет!", молчу уже обо мне. Сейчас напишу в этот фонд, и безнаказанно это не пройдёт.


 Особенно умильно на этом фоне смотрятся все эти "не слюнявить, не класть на пол"   :Smilie:

----------

Нико (12.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Копирайт не распространился даже на фонд "Сохраним Тибет!", молчу уже обо мне. Сейчас напишу в этот фонд, и безнаказанно это не пройдёт.


Чего буянишь? ну пусть себе "благолепные" тырят, они там особые..)) заскучала что-ли?)))

----------

Сергей Хос (12.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

дхармабизнес - это отщень апасна ))))

----------

Дондог (27.07.2016), Дубинин (12.05.2015), Нико (12.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Чего буянишь? ну пусть себе "благолепные" тырят, они там особые..)) заскучала что-ли?)))


Ты почитай в сети законы об афторских правах, что ли. Почему фильмы новые-модные мы не можем уже забесплатно смотреть в сети, как раньше? Почему недавно в России был громкий судебный процесс, когда одного доброго дяденьку, который давал бесплатные ссылки на фильмы иностранные, по суду оштрафовали на энную сумму, миллионы какие-то...

----------


## Нико

Позвонил издатель, обещал исправить досадную ошибку)))

----------

Фил (12.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Лиза, ты проконтролируй. Издатель обещал в каждый экземпляр книги вставить бумажку со ссылкой на "Сейвтибет" и фамилией переводчика. Не знаю пока, как он будет разбираться с сейвтибетом. )

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Хорошо.  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (12.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А Тарбастаева ничо такая, хорошенькая )))

http://www.tuva.asia/persons/1709-tarbastaeva.html

----------

Дондог (21.08.2019), Кузьмич (13.05.2015), Нико (12.05.2015), Шавырин (12.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А Тарбастаева ничо такая, хорошенькая )))
> 
> http://www.tuva.asia/persons/1709-tarbastaeva.html


Я полагаю, что хорошенькая Тарбастаева изрядно попортила материал.  Если что, смотрите изначальный на сейвтибете).

----------


## Дубинин

> Я полагаю, что хорошенькая Тарбастаева изрядно попортила материал.  Если что, смотрите изначальный на сейвтибете).


Ты злая и до денег жадная! (всмысле: упоминание- заказы- мильоны..)

----------


## Нико

> Ты злая и до денег жадная! (всмысле: упоминание- заказы- мильоны..)


А где я в последний раз упоминала о том, что я добрая?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дубинин (12.05.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> А где я в последний раз упоминала о том, что я добрая?


Буддизм буддизмом, а денежки врозь).

----------


## Нико

> Буддизм буддизмом, а денежки врозь).


Денежки тут не суть важно, однако. Была совершена ошибка, о которой и напомнили.

----------


## Шавырин

> А Тарбастаева ничо такая, хорошенькая )))
> 
> http://www.tuva.asia/persons/1709-tarbastaeva.html


Плюс к этому " не прячется " за Ник(о)ми  :Kiss:

----------


## Дубинин

> Денежки тут не суть важно, однако. Была совершена ошибка, о которой и напомнили.


Ну-да- ну-да.. Хобби такой- понятно.. (выявлять нарушителей Российских законов)))

----------


## Chikara

> Денежки тут не суть важно, однако. Была совершена ошибка, о которой и напомнили.


Согласен, на западе подобная "ошибка" стоила бы больших денег без никаких сантиментов.

----------


## Chikara

> Плюс к этому " не прячется " за Ник(о)ми


Пишут кандидатские, издают книги, делают имя, а не скучают на форумах).

----------

Шавырин (12.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Согласен, на западе подобная "ошибка" стоила бы больших денег без никаких сантиментов.


За это я иной раз и уважаю Запад, хотя друзья нашей страны нынче только китайцы и индусы, что и было выявлено на Параде Победы.)

----------

Кузьмич (13.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Пишут кандидатские, издают книги, делают имя, а не скучают на форумах).


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Плюс к этому " не прячется " за Ник(о)ми


Нико тоже не прячется за ник(а)оми, всё ок, не волнуйтесь!

----------

Шавырин (12.05.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Да какой это бизнес? Завтра же, добры люди, отсканируют, и выставят все в pdf, для элкниг. Щас, в кризис, кто бумагу покупать будет?

----------


## Нико

> Да какой это бизнес? Завтра же, добры люди, отсканируют, и выставят все в pdf, для элкниг. Щас, в кризис, кто бумагу покупать будет?


Вот и я о том же). А кто бумагу покупает и книги печатает, а потом их продаёт в инет-магазинах за деньги, должны сначала подумать хорошенько! О "бесплатности Дхармы". :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Эта книга - имиджовый проект. Порой, надо, для статуса, книжку какую сварганить.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Под фразой: кто покупает бумагу", я имел ввиду покупка бумажной книги. Зачастую ( но не всегда конечно) автору или издателю приходится свои деньги ( не всегда большие) вкладывать в печать безвозвратно.

----------

